# K-9 Trial NW Oregon 08/02/08



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Washington County K9 Trials
Saturday August 2nd, 2008
Century High School, Hillsboro Oregon
Kids Saftey Fair runs from 11:00am - 3:00pm
K9 Trials being at 12:00pm
Limited to 15 Dog Teams

http://opca.com/ClubPortal/EventDetailPu...2D08%2D27%27%7D


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

http://www.kgw.com/frame.jsp?sid=http://...fm?eventid=1276

Moved: http://pswebpub.co.washington.or.us/cale...-%20REVISED.pdf


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Pictures from K-9 Trial NW Oregon 08/02/08*

Not Mine!!!!
http://www.dedicatedgreetings.ifp3.com/

Click on Enter Site, then Gallery and this event was WCSO K9 Comp 2008


----------

